# PIC16F84



## studiante_zgz (Sep 15, 2006)

hola buenas...Necesito ayuda para presentar una practica en al uni..

Se trata de hacer un termometro digital con clave de acceso mediante un pic16f84. Programación, circuito eléctrico y diagrama de flujo. 

Cualquier ayuda será bien recibida. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## maunix (Sep 15, 2006)

studiante_zgz dijo:
			
		

> hola buenas...Necesito ayuda para presentar una practica en al uni..
> 
> Se trata de hacer un termometro digital con clave de acceso mediante un pic16f84. Programación, circuito eléctrico y diagrama de flujo.
> 
> Cualquier ayuda será bien recibida. Muchas gracias de antemano.



Has elegido el pic pero... ¿y el resto? ¿tienes algo?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 15, 2006)

Yo te recomendaria el pic16f876 o 877 que es mucho mas completo, te costara igual tanto a nivel de dinero como de programar y es compatible al 100%.
Ademas si utilizas una aplicacion llamada bootloader puedes reprogramarlo por el puerto serie sin tener que quitarlo cada vez de la placa
El tema de sensores pues puedes utilizar varios , los analogicos como el lm35 o ya digitales como los ds de Dallas micra la pagina de microchip en aplicationdata.


----------



## studiante_zgz (Sep 15, 2006)

tengo la idea de conectar el pic a un teclado matricial para introducir clave de acceso, el circuito eléctrico tb lo tengo casi hecho....lo que em falta ees el diagrama de flujo y el codigo.


----------



## maunix (Sep 15, 2006)

studiante_zgz dijo:
			
		

> tengo la idea de conectar el pic a un teclado matricial para introducir clave de acceso, el circuito eléctrico tb lo tengo casi hecho....lo que em falta ees el diagrama de flujo y el codigo.



Bueno, pero tu idea es que te lo resolvamos nosotros todo? 

¿o que te guiemos para que tu lo resuelvas y aprendas a hacer estas cosas?

Estoy dispuesto , pero a la 2da opción.

Saludos


----------



## Picodella (Sep 18, 2006)

Señor maunix:

Retomando la pregunta hecha por el forero , tengo un proyecto en la U que debe realizarse con el pic 16f84, pero necesito conocer el protocolo I2C debido a que se deben comunicar 2 Pic´s ¿ Donde puedo conseguir información acerca de este protocolo ?

Gracias


----------



## maunix (Sep 18, 2006)

Picodella dijo:
			
		

> Señor maunix:
> 
> Retomando la pregunta hecha por el forero , tengo un proyecto en la U que debe realizarse con el pic 16f84, pero necesito conocer el protocolo I2C debido a que se deben comunicar 2 Pic´s ¿ Donde puedo conseguir información acerca de este protocolo ?
> 
> Gracias



En la página de Philips está la especificación.  Es de acceso público y se baja en formato PDF.

Saludos


----------



## Picodella (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok listo ya me dispongo a descargarlo.


----------

